# Termite Damage, don't want to replace sheetrock



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I live in a small town. One traffic light, over 20 miles to the grocery store in the next town.
We have farming, cattle, and prison to help the economy. Our biggest public business with employees is the Dairy Queen.

I have been thinking of a way to help our citizens to freshen up their places affordably.
A common problem is old termite damage.
They don't want to replace the sheetrock and they aren't expecting the deluxe package and couldn't afford it anyway but I want to freshen up their houses as inexpensively as possible.

Perhaps then I wouldn't have to drive so far to work (average just under 200 miles a workday)

The designers I usually work for would never let me cut corners the way I am considering but do y'all have any ideas on repairing the damage pictured below? Even if it is only cosmetic and would be a temporary rural fix. They wouldn't be expecting miracles or the permanent fix.
Just something to freshen and make it sanitary where the dust isn't continually falling from the ceiling.











:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh...btw... I'm a paperhanger not a painter so speak slowly in paint talk.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have heard of this but this is the first time I am seeing Termite damage to sheet rock. I would say either durabond or joint compound over that damage is a quick fix, it really should be replaces but like you said the want real affordable.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Underdog said:


> Oh...btw... I'm a paperhanger not a painter so speak slowly in paint talk.



You could always cover it with paper.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> You could always cover it with paper.


Liner paper is what I'm considering. I did an experiment with a sealer on a couple of the open places because it is waaay to dusty to have paper adhere to it. I've been successful with liner paper going over plaster walls and preventing 'spider cracks' but I too have never seen such large areas of termite damage.

I thought there may be some toxic paint material that is better than my water soluble sealer solution.

And yes, price is the ONLY consideration.


:cowboy:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know if an oil primer would work. Maybe sprayed on first coat then rolled, not positive if it would bond or even hold up.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I guess you could tack up some screen,skim it really thin with durabond, maybe blow some horrible texture over it. Pretty fast. Obviously all the loose stuff is under the screen, but if you fastened the roll of screen up ok, maybe... I'm out of ideas.

That looks like a nightmare, without scraping all the loose stuff, taping and skimming everything a few times. Which is expensive by the time its painted.....


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Apply a heavy coat of Gardz. Fill in deepest areas with Wel-Cote Rapid-5 spackle.
Finish it off with a couple thin layers of joint compound. Sand smooth. Gardz again. Paint. Appear to be the hero and cash check..


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

May I ask why they don't want to replace the sheetrock? Cost, hassle, both? I applaud your desire to help and I'm not knocking your approach - just curious.

Sorry - missed your sentence about cost being the only issue.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

overlay ceiling with 3/8" sheet rock. Tape and "ghetto stucco" finish.

patch walls.


but I tell you, I would NEVER eat at that DQ again


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks more like plaster and lath to me.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> overlay ceiling with 3/8" sheet rock. Tape and "ghetto stucco" finish.
> 
> patch walls.
> 
> ...


 Never say never Bill you mite!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't imagine, under any circumstances, covering something like that. Sorry, don't mean to sound like a paint snob or something but that is just plain nasty


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Apply a heavy coat of Gardz. Fill in deepest areas with Wel-Cote Rapid-5 spackle.
> Finish it off with a couple thin layers of joint compound. Sand smooth. Gardz again. Paint. Appear to be the hero and cash check..


Same but I would probably use durabond. Never used or even see wel cote.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scotiadawg said:


> I can't imagine, under any circumstances, covering something like that. Sorry, don't mean to sound like a paint snob or something but that is just plain nasty


now remember he DID qualify it by saying:



> .............couldn't afford it anyway but I want to freshen up their houses as *inexpensively *as possible.
> 
> ................it is only cosmetic and would be a *temporary rural fix*. They *wouldn't be expecting miracles or the permanent *fix.



hell, I wouldn't even "fix" a dog house in the manner I suggested. For that matter, not even MY OWN house


----------



## Blakelpd5 (Dec 2, 2012)

I am obviously not there, but it looks like just walking through the room would make it crumble. If there is no structure left to it, you have NO choice but to remove / replace. If it won't hold itself up, how do you expect it to hold up whatever your going to adhere to it?


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Are ya'll effin crazy? Look at the paint peeling off in sheets. Look at the Sci-Fi nightmare going on up there on the ceiling. Goooodnight.

I know, do it with wood putty for irony.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Apply a heavy coat of Gardz. Fill in deepest areas with Wel-Cote Rapid-5 spackle.
> Finish it off with a couple thin layers of joint compound. Sand smooth. Gardz again. Paint. Appear to be the hero and cash check..


 
+2:yes:


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Underdog....I have seen that several times, but not on a ceiling! Remember termites start at ground level and work their way up. If the walls and ceiling are that badly damaged it makes me seriously wonder what the wood framing looks like behind????? Possibly no longer structurally sound?? I completely understand your interest in an inexpensive cosmetic fix, but in my experience this is more than a "paint problem".

There is also the sanitary angle...lots of termite poop in all those tunnels..I'm no MD, but that can't be too healthy for the inhabitants of the house when it gets to that extent.

That being said... I believe with the extent of the damage...some 3/8" rock over that with a 2 coat spackle/ tape job will end up being less work than trying to patch/repair those disintegrating ceilings and walls. If it was a few spots I would go for it, but that is extensive. In my experience, the minute you touch them and start applying any pressure you can just chase it forever... noble, but thankless.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

chrisn said:


> +2:yes:


Oh sure, a +2 for the guy soaking termite damage with Gardz but your teeth gnash when it happens to paper backing.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

The photos of that ceiling really bug me!


----------

